# Messtechnik am DeviceNet



## Kiste2002 (23 März 2007)

Hallo Spezialisten,

Ich benötige Information über Durchflußmesser und Wägezellen die mit DeviceNet betrieben werden sollen. Endress+Hauser unterstützt kein DeviceNet. Gibt es andere Namenhafte Hersteller die DeviceNet unterstützen oder muß man das leider mit Hartprotokoll betreiben? Genauso mit Wägezellen. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit DeviceNet? Gibt es eine ähnliche Fehlerdiagnose wie es unter Profibus möglich ist? Wie stabil läuft dieser Feldbus?
Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## kpeter (23 März 2007)

:twisted:Hallöchen

wir betreiben eine Pfisteraage an unsern DeviceNet und das seit gut einen jahr.

es hat bis ein paar probleme bei der inbetriebnahme
falsche adressen high und low byte waren im real vertauscht und solche kleinigkeiten

aber seit dieser zeit gehts ohne Probleme   (wahrscheinlich stirbt gerade meine waage )

die daten hängen sehr stark vom hersteller ab was er dir alles zur erfügung stellt

allso ich für meinen teil fand DeviceNet leichter zum inbetriebnehmen als profibus

wie gesagt AB CLX steuerung an Pfisterwaage

Wobei ich aber bis heute bei waagen der meinung bin die 2 anlog signalen und start/stop signal ist besser wenns normal verdrahtet ist

denn es kann jeder elektriker kontrolliern obs geht oder nicht geht

und was ist bei diesen bussystem sie brauchen sofort einen Programmierer denn das sps programm ist ja an allen schuld :twisted:


----------



## Oberchefe (23 März 2007)

http://www.odva.org/default.aspx?tabid=84

(Sensors und Weigh Scale)


----------



## Oberchefe (23 März 2007)

Ich weiß nicht was Du genau für Diagnose benötigst, Ausfall einzelner Knoten wird selbstverständlich angezeigt. Ein paar grundlegende Dinge beachten (Leitungslänge, maximale Länge der Stichleitungen, welches Kabel bei welcher Leitungslänge und welchen Verbrauchern (Stichwort: 24 Volt am Leitungsende)... dann ist DeviceNet kein Hexenwerk.

Handbücher:
http://literature.rockwellautomatio...0023&FamilyId=0193&passedLangVal=EN - English

speziell "Media Design":
http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/um/dnet-um072_-en-p.pdf

und Tips und Tricks:
http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/br/dnet-br003_-en-p.pdf

Die Hardware ist im Prinzip CAN, 24 Volt Busversorgung durchgeschleift (also 4 Adern plus Schirm) sowie softwaremäßig ein Protokoll aufgesetzt.


----------



## HSThomas (24 März 2007)

Wir verwenden bei uns auch desöfteren Wägesysteme, die über das DeviceNet angesprochen werden. 
Natürlich habe ich den Hersteller nicht im Kopf, werde das aber am Montag sofort nachschauen.

Auf jedenfall ist es wohl bei den Einstellungen ein wenig umständlich, aber wenn es erstmal läuft, sehr sehr zuverlässig. Unsere Geräte müssen in einem ziemlich EMV-lastigen Umfeld arbeiten und auch da, macht das System keine Probleme.

Wie gesagt, Montag liefer ich Dir dann den Hersteller


----------



## Oberchefe (26 März 2007)

und nochmals Doku zum Selbststudium:
http://rockwellautomation.custhelp....tbl=9&p_id=38884&p_created=1173984076&p_olh=0


----------



## HSThomas (26 März 2007)

Wie versprochen:

Plattformwägezellen:
http://www.hbm.com/Products/SEURLF/...RY.11/MM.3,24,126/SFE/DisplayProductTable.htm 

dazu Aufnahmeelektronik
http://www.hbm.com/products/SEURLF/...RODID.382/MM.3,24,54/SFE/ProductDataSheet.htm

dazu den Grundkasten für DeviceNet-Umsetzung
http://www.hbm.com/products/SEURLF/...RODID.108/MM.3,24,54/SFE/ProductDataSheet.htm

und natürlich (umsonst) die Software
http://www.hbm.com/products/SEURLF/...RODID.454/MM.3,24,53/SFE/ProductDataSheet.htmhttp://www.hbm.com/products/SEURLF/...RODID.454/MM.3,24,53/SFE/ProductDataSheet.htm



Viel Erfolg


----------



## Kiste2002 (27 März 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Info´s. Werde mich mit dem HBM Wägezellen beschäftigen. Haben sie auch im Einsatz aber nur mit Profibus/Siwarex Anbindung. Habe leider noch keine Info´s im Netz über eine Empfehlung Durchflussmesser an DeviceNet gefunden. Ich habe Rockwell angeschrieben ob sie eine Empehlung haben. Nochmals vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Exmexx (27 März 2007)

Im aktuellen SPS-Magazin und auf deren Homepage gibt es eine Marktübersicht über Sensoren! Wenn es nicht mit dem Teufel zu geht, solltest du dort eigentlich jemanden finden.


----------

